# ACS Assessment - Employer Reference letter Issue



## utkrsh (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi All, 

I have a situation here and query related to it. Need your advice and assistance to figure out what more do I need before i go for ACS assessment under 189.

Reference letter Issue :- My company won't provide me the reference letters as per the business policy. I approached my friends (at managerial level) to get a statutory declaration but they are very hesitant (rather unwilling) to give me same to avoid any possible HR trouble in case of any possible verification or disclosure. I can't approach my current manager as I don't want to disclose my intentions. So based on company policy i have on letter head employment document stating my “current designation”, “Employee ID” & “Since when in service”. I after prolonged request in name of pursuing higher education could only get a reference document with my “Name”, “Job responsibilities of my current designation”. So now I have two documents but not in ACS format. I underwent three designation changes in my current Organization but can’t get documents for the same as the company doesn’t issues any promotion letter or any appraisal letter. So questions are as following: - 

a. Am I in some what good shape with these two documents or do i need to think of an alternative as its not enough?
b. I have mail chains to suggest that I wanted the document but HR didn’t gave it but the information I requested wasn't refuted/incorrect ?
c. I have a mail chain with document in the ACS format approved by my current manager on mail. can this be of any use ?
d. For the validation of being employed "full time / part time" & "job location" would screenshot of or downloaded data from the internal employee portals detailing it with other details can be used in some way ?
e. What should I do for a case if use company provided reference letter and it undergoes verification of some type with the employer, and employer comes to know that I used letter for visa application than for educational purpose. Any experiences to share ? to boost my moral a little bit.

Need advice and suggestions here, I am very confused right now. 

Thanks


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

utkrsh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a situation here and query related to it. Need your advice and assistance to figure out what more do I need before i go for ACS assessment under 189.
> 
> ...


Any information required by ACS to provide job reference, like, job duties, tenure, number of hours at work. If these are mentioned on a letter head ACS would approve even if you have two documents. ACS mention's either on letter head or statutory declaration, there is no alternative from above mentioned documents. To answer your second question I won't able to judge how your company would react if they get verification for you. I personally feel that shouldn't be problem as applying Visa is not crime and even if you would have told them before they should have approved your request.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## utkrsh (Mar 30, 2016)

@ Sansu83 : - Thanks a lot for the response

1. Just some follow up query now for missing information in my case if "Full time employment" & "Working Hours" details are missing, should I just try to get a statutory declaration for these details from a colleague ? or if its mentioned in the offer letter use the offer letter instead ?

2. Other point was: - before I could tell the reason, my employer said no to reference letter for any reason especially mentioning visa related application. I somewhat with persistence and luck got it. So would you suggest If I should inform my employer about it, at some stage of processing lets says During assessment or EOI or later stages ?

Thanks again buddy, for the help .


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

That sounds like a particularly paranoid employer...


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

Sanu, Per your signature, I've sailed in the same boat of 263212 and afterwards 263111 and had faced problems.
Connect with me in case need any advice on that. 
Good Luck.


Sansu83 said:


> Any information required by ACS to provide job reference, like, job duties, tenure, number of hours at work. If these are mentioned on a letter head ACS would approve even if you have two documents. ACS mention's either on letter head or statutory declaration, there is no alternative from above mentioned documents. To answer your second question I won't able to judge how your company would react if they get verification for you. I personally feel that shouldn't be problem as applying Visa is not crime and even if you would have told them before they should have approved your request.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk





utkrsh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a situation here and query related to it. Need your advice and assistance to figure out what more do I need before i go for ACS assessment under 189.
> 
> ...


If I were you, I would talk to a friend or someone at my level or above who can get this document for you. I'm sure you must have a friend or two who would help you.
Also, the proofs that you need are required for verifying your employment. 
You can use Salary slips, Offer letter and a letter mentioning your current designation and working duration like From <join date> to <till date>.
Rest to prove your job duties, a declaration on an affidavit is a must.
It is not necessary to have it from your manager or a senior position holder. Can be at your level as well.

Don't worry, just try to get someone to write this declaration for you and rest would go smooth. 

word of advice, Don't worry about you company finding out you applied for a Visa at this time because only after you get invited and you pay the visa fee does the verification takes place. which could be a while.

Cheers,
Hope that helps.
Rahul.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

utkrsh said:


> @ Sansu83 : - Thanks a lot for the response
> 
> 1. Just some follow up query now for missing information in my case if "Full time employment" & "Working Hours" details are missing, should I just try to get a statutory declaration for these details from a colleague ? or if its mentioned in the offer letter use the offer letter instead ?
> 
> ...


As per my knowledge offer letter does not work, would you be able to get this letter from HR, I am not sure if statutory declaration only for full time employment and working hours would work. I haven't seen this situation before, let other guys respond to your query. Ideally it should work.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

utkrsh said:


> @ Sansu83 : - Thanks a lot for the response
> 
> 1. Just some follow up query now for missing information in my case if "Full time employment" & "Working Hours" details are missing, should I just try to get a statutory declaration for these details from a colleague ? or if its mentioned in the offer letter use the offer letter instead ?
> 
> ...


You can let your employer know when you receive invitation after submitting EOI or in the last stage, you can plan it accordingly.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

rd85164 said:


> Sanu, Per your signature, I've sailed in the same boat of 263212 and afterwards 263111 and had faced problems.
> Connect with me in case need any advice on that.
> Good Luck.
> 
> ...


Glad I found someone with same situation as mine, I will PM you and connect there.

Thanks

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## utkrsh (Mar 30, 2016)

@Sansu83 & @rd85164 :- Thanks guys, for taking time and answering my concerns. I will keep updating this thread with any more details I find useful or any update if I have towards my applications .... may this would help somebody in future.


----------



## Priya.S (Dec 23, 2015)

It's important that you mention full time, workplace, and your relationship with the person from whom you're submitting the statutory declaration.

If it's SD, then you will have to focus more on ANZSCO tasks. If it's company reference letter we have no control over the tasks but if you're submitting SD then make sure you include the tasks as per ANZSCO standards!


----------



## utkrsh (Mar 30, 2016)

@Priya.S :- Thanks, I will check with friends from other team for the SD.


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

*Reference letter query*

Hi Folks,

I was just going through posts on this thread, and I have a slightly similar issue.

My immigration consultant told me all reference letters need to be signed/authorized by Supervisor/Senior colleagues.
The problem is all my ex-employers HR departments reserve this right to sign these letters and they don't allow the managers/supervisors to authorize anything on letterheads. The managers are only allowed to validate the job responsibilities. 
I now have all the required details including name, designation, job responsibilities, authorized by HR head/Employee relationship manager with his coordinates on a company letterhead but not one authorized by supervisor/ senior colleagues.
Is this acceptable?

ICT Support Engineer - ANZSCO 263212
PTE(A) = L-83, R-86, S-90, W - 79


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

keyurdesai20 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I was just going through posts on this thread, and I have a slightly similar issue.
> 
> ...


When you have the document in the company letterhead and your HR department executives are going to sign it, you don't require Managers/ Supervisors to sign that particular document. 
In other way, you can go ahead with this document getting it signed by the HR department executives in the company letterhead document.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

keyurdesai20 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I was just going through posts on this thread, and I have a slightly similar issue.
> 
> ...


Hello keyur,
You really had awesome PTE scores. Can you suggest any tips to achieve such scores. Was it your 1st attempt?
Thanks in advance
AP


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

utkrsh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a situation here and query related to it. Need your advice and assistance to figure out what more do I need before i go for ACS assessment under 189.
> 
> ...


Dear Bro,

I could understand your problem, no colleague/ friend can sign in company letter head because this issue can be escalated to any level and he/she may terminated from job, as they are not authorized to sign in letterhead.

Even though audit is a random pick, we cannot take chance here and put others job in stake.

Try to get the Statutory declaration from a guy who recently resigned from your company or retired from your company, they can help you in this regard.

If you need a SD format , contact me through below mail.

[email protected]

Regards
Prakash K.


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> When you have the document in the company letterhead and your HR department executives are going to sign it, you don't require Managers/ Supervisors to sign that particular document.
> In other way, you can go ahead with this document getting it signed by the HR department executives in the company letterhead document.


Thanks for the prompt response. Appreciate it!


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

keyurdesai20 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I was just going through posts on this thread, and I have a slightly similar issue.
> 
> ...





AP SINGH said:


> Hello keyur,
> You really had awesome PTE scores. Can you suggest any tips to achieve such scores. Was it your 1st attempt?
> Thanks in advance
> AP


Yes, it was my 1st attempt, after 2 IELTS attempts, in both of which I got a 6.5 in Writing. Honestly, I found PTE much more easier to score since it involves typing and not actual writing. I believe the assessment of PTE is much more lenient than IELTS. But that's just my view.


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear Bro,
> 
> I could understand your problem, no colleague/ friend can sign in company letter head because this issue can be escalated to any level and he/she may terminated from job, as they are not authorized to sign in letterhead.
> 
> ...



Hi Prakash,
I am preparing my documents for ACS assessment.
I am in d similar situation as above...

I am not able to get reference (previous company) from HR on the letter head, moreover HR wont include duties/ responsibilities carried out by me..
My ex-colleagues are not authorized to use letter heads..and most of them have resigned from the company..moreover, my ex-companies have merged with other companies and the name has been changed.I'm not sure if they have my records either..


Is the Statutory declaration written on Stamp paper or a letterhead is required too?
Can it be notarised by any notary?Is it necessary that my ex-colleague should sign it in front of notary?(as I would be putting them in more pressure to spend their valuable time for me...)
Could you please share the format of Statutory declaration?
I will send you an email requesting for the same..

Thanks in advance,
Drish


----------

